# Halloween cake



## hellen75 (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi ! I'm Hellen from Italy, in few days is Halloween and I'd like to cook a dessert or a cake for my daughter's friend. Usually we don't celebrate this day but now we have a new friend and her parents come from England. What can I cook for they ? 
Thank a lots !!


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 26, 2016)

I googled "halloween cake ideas" and there were lots of results.  I'm guessing you are limited as far as cake molds for halloween and also all the little things you could use for decorating that we have here but you don't have available there.  There are several ideas you can use here at 30 Easy Halloween Cakes - Recipes & Ideas for Halloween Cake Decorating that don't require anything other than a little creativity and icing coloring.  

One year, I made cupcakes that used: 
1.  Candy corn for jack-o-lantern faces (frosted the cupcake orange).  You could also melt white chocolate, tint it yellow and cut out the face pieces.  
2.  A grass/hair frosting tip with green frosting (or just frost it like regular with some bumps and lumps in it like the ground) and made a pumpkin patch using the candy pumpkins we have available here.  You could use marzipan and make pumpkins if you are so inclined if they aren't available in Italy. 
3.  Melted white chocolate and cut out ghosts and stood them up on black-frosted cupcakes. 
4.  Melted white chocolate and cut out a crescent moon and stars, placing them on dark-blue frosted cupcakes.  
5.  Melted milk chocolate and cut out a witch on a broom and placed on white-frosted cupcakes.  

If you use melted chocolate, you have to pour it out onto a cookie sheet on parchment paper, let it harden just enough so that you can cut it but the chocolate won't flow back together, then let it finish hardening in the refrigerator.  Don't let it harden fully before you try to cut, it will crack and you won't get a clean cut.  You can remelt the excess and go through the process again so you won't have so much waste.  Oh, you'll want about 3/8-1/4 inch thickness so that the pieces will be sturdy.


----------



## Paola Catania (Oct 27, 2016)

Hallo Ellen I’m Paola, and live in Italy, by us  celebrates Day of the Dead in honor of deceased loved ones</SPAN>, on this occasion , we prepare rice with pumpkin and chocolate’s cookies. I write to you following the recipes.</SPAN>
 
Rice with pumkin:
 
Doses for four people
 
400gr of rice
50gr of butter
1 little onion
500ml of beef broth
 
You mince the onion and flaw brown  with the butter, when the onion is golden you add the rice and do it fry, then add all the beef broth, you let simmer for twenty minute’s , stirring constantly.
When  you will receive the cream can serve at the table.
 
Chocolate’s cookies:
 
Ingredient for four people:
 
500g of flour
300ml of milk
200g of sugar
100g of unsweetened cocoa powder
100g of butter
2 spoons honey
a packet of yeast
a spoons of cinnamon powder
a teaspoon of ground cloves
orange’s rind grated
 
For garnish:
300g of fondant chocolate
100g of butter
Pistachios grated no salted
 
You pour into a  container  sugar, grated orange peel, the chocolate powder, the spoons of honey, the butter, previously dissolved in a water bath, so you do mix, adding a little at a time the flour, and milk.
Arrange the dough  by spoonfuls on a baking tray lined with parchment paper.
you bake in the oven for 5/10 minutes  and let cool.
 
Meantime you prepares the icing:
 
You dissolved in the water bath the butter an the fondant’s chocolate, mix well, when the icing is lukewarm you immerses only the upper part of the biscuit in the icing add the pistachios grated. You  allow to cool the glaze before serving.
I hope to you useful and good Halloween!


----------



## IrinaUrsu (Oct 27, 2016)

Oh dear, there are so many recipes. But I'll tell you what I do. I make normal cupcakes and I just decorate them with things...either jelly spiders, strawberry syrup ("blood"), I buy dried plumbs and make skeletons. Just google the images and you will find more than enough ideas with the things that you know how to cook. You can also make spaghetti with tomato sauce and make spiders from olives.


----------



## hellen75 (Oct 27, 2016)

*Thank you Paola!!*



Paola Catania said:


> Hallo Ellen I’m Paola, and live in Italy, by us  celebrates Day of the Dead in honor of deceased loved ones</SPAN>, on this occasion , we prepare rice with pumpkin and chocolate’s cookies. I write to you following the recipes.</SPAN>
> 
> Rice with pumkin:
> 
> ...



Hi Paola , thank you for your answer !! In which part of Italy do you live ?


----------



## Smokeydoke (Oct 28, 2016)

Candy Corn cake!


----------



## Smokeydoke (Oct 28, 2016)

You can buy candy corn online if they don't sell them in Italy.


----------



## hellen75 (Oct 28, 2016)

Uauh !!! Thank you very much but I think that I'm non so brave !! It looks delicious !!


----------

